# Sony may be working on a 'PlayStation 4.5' for VR and 4K games



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2016)

"_Sony is reportedly planning a newer and more powerful version of the PlayStation 4 with increased graphical power and games running at 4K resolution, according to multiple developer sources._
_The speculation comes on the heels of Microsoft hinting that hardware upgrades were a possibility for the Xbox One going forward._
_According to Kotaku, the PS 4.5 has an upgraded GPU that would support high-end 4K resolution gaming and resource-heavy games supported by PlayStation VR that's slated for launch in October 2016. It isn't clear whether the PS 4.5 would come in the form of an upgrade for the current PS4 or in an entirely new box._
_Although it is common for new versions of consoles to come out during a console generation, the changes are usually minor features that would include a slimmer design or add-ons like integrated wireless._
_If the PS 4.5 console would be released, it would be a significant step-up in terms of improved graphical and processing capabilities, despite not being a new full-generation system. It would also make it a more competitive console in the world of virtual reality with the Oculus Rift and HTC Vive, which both require higher desktop graphics. Developers might also be able to use the PS 4.5's increased horsepower to bring more sophisticated visual effects to their titles as well. The current PS4 can output 4K photos and videos, but cannot support 4K resolutions for games._
_It is unclear if the rumoured version's current name is in fact the "PlayStation 4.5" or just a nickname. According to Kotaku, one source said the device felt "exploratory" and may not even be released this year._
_However, if they do release a mid-generation system, it would allow Sony to stamp a higher price for the console after the PS4's prices dropped to $350 (£240) last fall and further down to $300 during the holiday season. There is also no word on how games would be differentiated between the traditional PS4 and the new rumoured console._
_When Kotaku contacted Sony for comment, the company gave the expected response in an email:"We can't comment on rumors or speculation._"

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/sony-may-be-working-playstation-4-5-vr-4k-games-1550481


----------



## Steevo (Mar 19, 2016)

AMD find a use for Fiji chips with an APU?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know, man. This generation of consoles just don't feel like one. They feel more like a bricked PC. There ain't a lot of good games for'em, either and it's been years since their release.


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 19, 2016)

I wanted to buy a console this past holiday season but I didn't due to the lack of games and performance. If this is true, I'm glad I did.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 19, 2016)

PS4 got lots of games out. Must be those games dont hit your taste. I have no complains about ps4 yet I'm happy with it.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

Sucks for those people who recently bought a PS4 with PSVR in mind.

What's happening with Xbox and VR? I'm sure Microsoft won't want their console to be left out? And if Sony really do go ahead with this "4.5", Microsoft will need to up their game also.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 19, 2016)

For some reason I'm not hyped for VR or other virtual reality device I think I wait when it will become as Sword art online.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Sucks for those people who recently bought a PS4 with PSVR in mind.
> 
> What's happening with Xbox and VR? I'm sure Microsoft won't want their console to be left out? And if Sony really do go ahead with this "4.5", Microsoft will need to up their game also.



There were actually links in the italic text but you could not see them, sorry: http://www.polygon.com/2016/3/1/11121666/xbox-one-hardware-upgrades-phil-spencer-microsoft


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> For some reason I'm not hyped for VR or other virtual reality device


What reasons are you not excited for VR? I'd like to see it from your perspective 



P4-630 said:


> There were actually links in the italic text but you could not see them, sorry: http://www.polygon.com/2016/3/1/11121666/xbox-one-hardware-upgrades-phil-spencer-microsoft


_"Sony is doing this with VR and adding VR capabilities mid-cycle to the PlayStation 4 and they are doing that by adding another box. I don't mean that as a negative. But it's not changing what the core console is about."
_
So do you think that Microsoft will introduce VR with their new generation of Xbox, looking at this quote?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 19, 2016)

So, with VR fully enabled, are we finally going to be able to flip skirts?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> So do you think that Microsoft will introduce VR with their new generation of Xbox, looking at this quote?



Ok, I did not read all in that link before.


----------



## Champ (Mar 19, 2016)

the same consoles that struggle with 1080p are suppose to do 4k and VR with a few upgrades? I have more faith in my gaming rig


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, I did not read all in that link before.


What do you think of the quote with Xbox's next move in mind?



Champ said:


> the same consoles that struggle with 1080p are suppose to do 4k and VR with a few upgrades? I have more faith in my gaming rig


It'll be interesting to see how the consoles (PS) pull it off, I'm curious as to what upgrades they're going to make. I'm not going to make any speculations about it, just watch from afar and speculate after I see the results.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 19, 2016)

I cannot understand the hype.

Like playstation could not usually run their previous gen games. Yes okay, it was done having the older gen CPU hw onboard and booting bios for each platform. Only then emulation came for PS3 for latter revisions due to costs.

So now we have x86 cpu and everyone is touchy.

Whatever it will be called it will remain the same architecture and for older games different firmware will lock down the CPU clock and shader count to keep the timings in place and everything will work, if the game ran on 30fps it will so also on the new one. Latter games will use all, as they will be compiled using SDK that knows the new HW type.

I predicted such thing will happen since the start as the 28nm tech node screwed us all and everywhere it just could not be more powerfull having such power consumption.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 19, 2016)

once amd gets this thunderbolt, external gpu solution done both consoles will update and have upgradable gpu


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

Does anyone here know the actual specs of the Xbone and PS4?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 19, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Does anyone here know the actual specs of the Xbone and PS4?


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


>


No info on the GPU model?
Why are the processor speeds so slow? I know they've got eight cores, but still, I don't understand why the CPU speeds are that slow.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 19, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> No info on the GPU model?
> Why are the processor speeds so slow? I know they've got eight cores, but still, I don't understand why the CPU speeds are that slow.



They're both AMD GPU's

http://wccftech.com/playstation-4-vs-xbox-one-vs-pc-ultimate-gpu-benchmark/

And the processors are fine for their usage (again both AMD)


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> the processors are fine for their usage (again both AMD)


So it's mainly the GPU's that need upgrading?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 19, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> So it's mainly the GPU's that need upgrading?



In most usage cases I'd say yes.... neither are really high end GPU's anyway and any mid range card from the last year or so will be way better than both the xbone and ps4 GPU's


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> For some reason I'm not hyped for VR or other virtual reality device I think I wait when it will become as Sword art online.


totally! ahah ... life and death matter are more fun in VR  

you made my day


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> What's happening with Xbox and VR? I'm sure Microsoft won't want their console to be left out? And if Sony really do go ahead with this "4.5", Microsoft will need to up their game also.


Microsoft has been ignoring VR and it's going to take a long time for them to catch up.  I wouldn't be surprised if it involves buying out another company (e.g. HTC).  DirectX 12 has to be extended to support VR in a standardized way.

I'd be more interested in what Nintendo is doing.  Their planned NX console probably couldn't handle 4K and now Sony is also throwing the VR curveball.  Nintendo really doesn't have the resources to compete at all.


----------



## Frick (Mar 20, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> For some reason I'm not hyped for VR or other virtual reality device I think I wait when it will become as Sword art online.



Me I'm hyped up for augmented reality.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


>



Xbox one got a last minute bump to 1.75GHz on the cpu.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 20, 2016)

The main problem are the devs that didn't use at all the 8 cores or they don't know how to make use of it, japanese devs in the first place.

They don't have the ability to make games for something like a pc when they do porting capped at 30fps with the physics and fps licked togheter.

Only because their first market in Japan is console gaming and not pc.

Now make ad upgrade for the gpu for support the vr gaming mmmmm seems too late to think about than.

They manage to downgrade the console gaming with the decision to cap the games at 30 from ps3 and after so idiotic.

Only because a console is made for gaming was a pc in the first place but nope they had to segment the market and do this shit.

Is the same with microsoft and theyr proprietary development of dx games and other stuff when the games where going on x86 hardware make it incompatible with pc hardware.

The price too of the ps4 vr does not mean is value would be really 400$ .


Lets see how it goes .


----------



## medi01 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm actually hyped for "wearable tv".
I doubt I'd enjoy HAVING to rotate my head just to look around in games, but wearable TV at 399$ (and Sony promised it will have that mode) sounds interesting (with VR as a bonus).

Sony's TMZ's cost about 1000$.




Capitan Harlock said:


> The main problem are the devs that didn't use at all the 8 cores or they don't know how to make use of it, japanese devs in the first place.


Sorry for nitpicking but 8 were never available to devs.
In the beginning it was 6 cores (2 reserved by the system), then, if I remember correctly, Microsoft increased that to 7 cores and so did Sony.



Capitan Harlock said:


> Only because their first market in Japan is console gaming and not pc.


Console market is pretty dead-ish in Japan this time. (mostly portables) That's why Vita TV was released for them.



Champ said:


> the same consoles that struggle with 1080p are suppose to do 4k and VR with a few upgrades? I have more faith in my gaming rig


Xbone does, PS4 does not struggle at 1080p.



Steevo said:


> AMD find a use for Fiji chips with an APU?


Why buy Nano at 500$ where there is slower 980 for that price, right? Makes sense, what a useless chip...


----------



## redundantslurs (Mar 20, 2016)

Since the Xbox 1 got another $50 price cut, would this mean the old PS4 stock goes on "SALE" or am I just wishfully thinking.  Wouldn't mind getting one on the cheap for my sons birthday.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 20, 2016)

medi01 said:


> Sorry for nitpicking but 8 were never available to devs.
> In the beginning it was 6 cores (2 reserved by the system), then, if I remember correctly, Microsoft increased that to 7 cores and so did Sony.



But the devs don't use it at all , look at the last biggest release in the last years 30cap and this is use of 7 cores?

This is don't know how to work with pc hardware at all and optimization.

Because we have to remember that the cpu+gpu was madeup for them by amd so is a x86 processor .


----------



## medi01 (Mar 31, 2016)

Semi legit leak (OP being insider confirmed by admins) from ng.
Faster CPU (possibly), at least twice faster (and "smaller") GPU.
Q1 2017 most likely release date.

Max price 499$ (will depend on CPU upgrade).
Some devs already have dev kit... ^^

Most of the games will NOT run faster on the bumped version.



> Related info from a meeting we had yesterday was waiting for it to be approved before posting.
> 
> Price is currently $399.99 they were discussing a better CPU which would raise the price to $499.99 we were guaranteed the price will be no higher than $499.99 (He mentioned the CPU upgrade quite a bit almost as if they haven't really decided on a final spec could be a pricing issue.) also there is currently no plan for any type of trade in program for current PS4 users but that could change.
> 
> ...



Source (NG)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2016)

So realistically, its just a new console with 100% backward compatibility.

Might as well call it the PS5


----------

